# Search photo of OCEANIC, built EARLES Co, 1898



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

Hello,

I'm looking for photos and or informations about the trawler " OCEANIC ", built by EARLES Co, 1898, GY 863, sold 30 august 1930 to french shipowner Jean WATTEZ, BOULOGNE-SUR-MER.

Thanks and best maritime regards.


Pierre


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

As she seems to have gone to Boulogne from Milford try this Milford site
contains all UK history

http://www.milfordtrawlers.org.uk/

billblow


----------



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

Thank you, best regards.


Pierre


----------



## Ralph Currell (Jul 30, 2008)

A few years late, but I hope it's useful to someone. There's a short film clip of the Oceanic (and other Grimsby trawlers) at https://www.iwm.org.uk/collections/item/object/1060023094 . Go to the fourth film reel starting at the 3:17 mark.

Regards,
Ralph


----------



## Ian Hamilton 3 (May 2, 2018)

*Oceanic Trawler*

Not sure as well as this is an old Thread but here is a Pic of a Trawler called Oceanic Thank You


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

#5 That is a steel Thames sailing barge Oceanic cut down to a motor barge.


----------

